# Incoming: Breakfast Fatty



## murrgh (Jun 3, 2017)

So I know my posts here are sporadic, but I've recently replaced my MES 30in with a MES propane smoker that I've Mailbox'd among other mods. 

Anyways, to the point:

I've never done a fatty before - this is my plan, outside to inside:

Bacon Weave (Coat in real maple syrup after rolled, before smoked)
Sausage Layer
Cream Cheese / Cheddar Mixture layer
Hashbrowns
Onions
Scrambled Eggs
Thoughts? I'll post pictures starting tomorrow!


----------



## b-one (Jun 3, 2017)

Sounds great,I wouldn't hit it with the syrup till your almost done lots of sugar to burn.


----------



## murrgh (Jun 3, 2017)

Thanks for the advice! I'll probably hit it in the last hour or 30 minute then?


----------



## b-one (Jun 3, 2017)

That should work, I would check every 10-15 min once it's on.


----------



## murrgh (Jun 3, 2017)

Definitely. I'll be sure to post how that part goes.


----------



## murrgh (Jun 4, 2017)

Well, here's the pictures from the prep. Will be starting about 4am!






























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## hardcookin (Jun 4, 2017)

Nice looking fatty!


----------



## murrgh (Jun 5, 2017)

In she goes!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## murrgh (Jun 5, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## griz400 (Jun 5, 2017)

Looks real nice, great job ...............


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 5, 2017)

I gotta agree with Griz---Looks Great !!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Nice Job!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## bashby (Jun 6, 2017)

How long did you smoke and at what temp ?

looks great !


----------



## stealthchef (Jun 7, 2017)

Don't you just love it when a plan comes together?


----------



## murrgh (Jun 7, 2017)

bashby said:


> How long did you smoke and at what temp ?
> 
> looks great !


Had my machine at 240ish, ended up taking about 3.5-4 hours to get to 165.


stealthchef said:


> Don't you just love it when a plan comes together?


Very much so. Was pretty surprised that it turned out as well as it did. Also opted out of the maple glaze at the end.


----------



## bashby (Jun 7, 2017)

This may sound lame, but...

you are making these awesome looking breakfast fatties that take 4 hours to cook

do you get up and 4 AM to make them and serve for breakfast ?


----------



## chilerelleno (Jun 7, 2017)

Yum Yum Yum, looks great, I'd hit it.


----------



## nimrod (Jun 12, 2017)

Looking good!  I hope you had that prepped & ready to o at 4 am? 

Craig


----------

